# Hetzner Xeon 1245 v2 Kernel Config 3.18.5

## dalu

Thought I'd share my kernel config (bootable and all, systemd version, no lvm)

for the "cheap" aka refurbished version of the Hetzner servers with ECC RAM (~40€/month)

So people also picking up one of those won't have to go through the trouble of starting from scratch

As far as I can tell it has everything that is needed and most unneeded stuff stripped, but probably not all.

http://blog.icod.de/2015/02/03/hetzner-xeon-1245-v2-kernel-config/

I could imagine a database(with webui) for people to share specific configs for specific needs

----------

## TigerJr

 *dalu wrote:*   

> Thought I'd share my kernel config (bootable and all, systemd version, no lvm)
> 
> for the "cheap" aka refurbished version of the Hetzner servers with ECC RAM (~40€/month)
> 
> So people also picking up one of those won't have to go through the trouble of starting from scratch
> ...

 

Can't say anything about your config. You didn't post lspci -k output

And your config is automaticaly generated, many people can configure kernel manualy.

Why are you using  CONFIG_NUMA for intel based CPU? 

CONFIG_AGP && CONFIG_VGA_ARB for server there accelerated graphic port has replased by PCI-E port.

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT - ??? Too much hid devices... 

Usb host controllers 1.1 2.0 3.0 as a module?

USB -> Serial converters drivers

Hyper-V Drivers

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES - ????

SQUASHFS Whith compression algorythm.... you needed it in kernel?

Too much debug feature for kernel and memory... 

bad kernel config

----------

## dalu

1st of all

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So people also picking up one of those won't have to go through the trouble of starting from scratch
> 
> As far as I can tell it has everything that is needed and most unneeded stuff stripped, but probably not all. 
> ...

 

No it isn't "autogenerated".

> Why are you using CONFIG_NUMA for intel based CPU? 

Why not?

> CONFIG_AGP && CONFIG_VGA_ARB

Xeon E3 has integrated graphics, not sure if it needs AGP enabled.

When I disabled it, it didn't boot BUT it might've been related to something else.

AGP is always tricky. When you're wasting 15-30 minutes / new kernel config that doesn't boot I prefer safe over sorry.

If I remove it and it doesn't boot, you owe me a bottle of wine.

> Usb host controllers 1.1 2.0 3.0 as a module? 

Don't need USB, except for the remote "serial" console

> Hyper-V Drivers

> CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES - ???? 

exactly

> SQUASHFS Whith compression algorythm.... you needed it in kernel? 

The alternative is?

> Too much debug feature for kernel and memory... 

I left those at default, better more than less debug messages while it still isn't complete.

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/Ivy Bridge DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8 series motherboard

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ie31200_edac

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 26

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8 series motherboard

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

   Capabilities: [d94] #19

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   DeviceName:  Onboard IGD

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8B WS Motherboard

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at f7800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at f000 [size=64]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8 series motherboard

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8 series motherboard

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at f7e07000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8 series motherboard

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f7e04000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: dfb00000-dfcfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dfd00000-00000000dfefffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8 series motherboard

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: f7d00000-f7dfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8 series motherboard

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: f7c00000-f7cfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8 series motherboard

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8 series motherboard

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at f7e03000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a5) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=32

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8 series motherboard

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation C206 Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8B WS Motherboard

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

   Kernel modules: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8 series motherboard

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 28

   I/O ports at f0b0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f0a0 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f090 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f080 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f060 [size=32]

   Memory at f7e02000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

   Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8 series motherboard

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

   Memory at f7e01000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at f040 [size=32]

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Motherboard

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at f7d00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   I/O ports at e000 [size=32]

   Memory at f7d20000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=5 Masked-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 74-d0-2b-ff-ff-9a-85-7d

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

   Kernel modules: e1000e

05:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8B WS Motherboard

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Memory at f7c00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [68] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=8 Masked-

   Capabilities: [78] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [80] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_pci

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bad kernel config
> 
> 

 

bad reply

----------

## TigerJr

I answered on information that you post here. So if my reply is bad than you didn't give me right question that i understand what you want to get from kernel configuration and usage of your system.

So NUMA support used in multiprocessor systems, i see that you didn't understand difference of NUMA and SMP systems and supporting hardware.

```
numactl --hardware
```

You see only one numa node that proves that memory of your system have uniform access  with single bus to one physical CPU. That is SMP\UMA system. You can read more about that in internet.

 *Quote:*   

>  I left those at default, better more than less debug messages while it still isn't complete.

 

Better to turn off debug feature cause you cant use that information without assistance of kernel developers. That information use memory and CPU cycles. 

So if your want debug kernel feature you can use more undefault option to get more information about kernel workings.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> I answered on information that you post here. So if my reply is bad than you didn't give me right question that i understand what you want to get from kernel configuration and usage of your system.
> 
> .

 

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bad kernel config

 

May I kindly remind you of the forum rules. And Even when someone start a flame war you are not encouraged to keep going.

This is a support forum and the mayority is not interested to read offensive comments.

You may use your time more wisely and try to solve issues by topic posters instead.

----------

## TigerJr

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

>  *TigerJr wrote:*   I answered on information that you post here. So if my reply is bad than you didn't give me right question that i understand what you want to get from kernel configuration and usage of your system.
> 
> . 
> 
>  *TigerJr wrote:*   
> ...

 

Some people can't unederstand criticism. That people can't learn anything.

Im not posting too much that spends my time. So you can see my signature, that spends a lot of my time.

----------

## Ant P.

Looks like a sane .config to me. Way more things enabled than I'd like (especially for a server - why do you have FAT12 and NTFS in there?), but it's a decent starting point.

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

>  *TigerJr wrote:*   ... 
> 
> May I kindly remind you of the forum rules. And Even when someone start a flame war you are not encouraged to keep going.
> 
> This is a support forum and the mayority is not interested to read offensive comments.
> ...

 

I see nothing offensive in those replies. Lack of relevance to the OP's query certainly, but that's hardly a unique problem among posters in this thread.

----------

## dalu

I'll update the config on my blog. (because posts with large contents get truncated on this forum, displaywise).

Thanks for the NUMA info. I'll be sure to disable it.

Yes it's exactly that, a starting point after a few days of trial and error, not perfect, but bootable and stripped of many unneeded options but not all.

Regarding FAT32/NTFS,

there was a problem booting when I disabled too many file systems so I left all active just in case. I'll turn them off however.

I'll post when I have something new.

edit: updated

----------

## TigerJr

 *dalu wrote:*   

> I'll update the config on my blog. (because posts with large contents get truncated on this forum, displaywise).
> 
> Thanks for the NUMA info. I'll be sure to disable it.
> 
> Yes it's exactly that, a starting point after a few days of trial and error, not perfect, but bootable and stripped of many unneeded options but not all.
> ...

 

I can give you a small advice in your beginings - the smaller and simpler kernel gives you less bugs and problems with faster function execution. So if you can use many feature as a modules you can load\unload them while you system works

 and if some modules working with bugs or kernel panics you can simple turn off the bugy modules at startup.

And use compression algorythms those faster like gzip, thats speedup loading kernel and system startup.

----------

## krinn

 *dalu wrote:*   

> Thanks for the NUMA info. I'll be sure to disable it.

 

Intel support numa since x58 chipset (introducing the i7 series), so your cpu is capable of using numa.

And it won't be that much of a surprise your xeon server use more than 1 cpu

So if you have more than 1 cpu (cpu != core), better enable numa.

----------

## dalu

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *dalu wrote:*   Thanks for the NUMA info. I'll be sure to disable it. 
> 
> Intel support numa since x58 chipset (introducing the i7 series), so your cpu is capable of using numa.
> 
> And it won't be that much of a surprise your xeon server use more than 1 cpu
> ...

 

Noted. Info about NUMA is not easy to find, practical information, not just theory.

Btw, I'm using those servers for MongoDB and their manual states that NUMA should be disabled, or configured properly.

http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/administration/production-notes/#mongodb-and-numa-hardware

Just a FYI.

----------

## TigerJr

NUMA - is offtopic for this forum thread. Better create new thread for that. I think that numa doesn't speedup on uniprocessor system on chipset C200 Series those he posted in third message.

----------

## TigerJr

 *dalu wrote:*   

>  *krinn wrote:*    *dalu wrote:*   Thanks for the NUMA info. I'll be sure to disable it. 
> 
> Intel support numa since x58 chipset (introducing the i7 series), so your cpu is capable of using numa.
> 
> And it won't be that much of a surprise your xeon server use more than 1 cpu
> ...

 

Can you post your hardware?

```
numactl --hardware
```

----------

## dalu

How old are you TigerJr?

----------

## frostschutz

Not sure why anyone would want to use anyone else's config. If it's about only enabling the stuff that you need for a specific system, there's local[mod|yes]config to get you started. It's not hard to get a custom config for your machine; and if it doesn't work for some reason, looking at someone else's config usually does not help.

And concerning custom configs, everyone has different ideas. My kernels don't support modules - I consider lack of modules one less thing to worry about really. But then I also disable NCQ, and other things where I've found that performance is better without, at least *in my case*.

Use whatever config that works for you. And don't worry too much about having too much stuff enabled - the kernel is usually good at ignoring surplus functionality, it would be a problem for generic kernels otherwise.

Although if your goal is to find the absolute minimal config, you should start with allnoconfig (but expect a lot of trial-and-error).

----------

## TigerJr

 *dalu wrote:*   

> How old are you TigerJr?

 

Offtopic...

I would prefer:

```
make defconfig
```

Than exclude all what i never need, or build it in modules

----------

## dalu

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

>  *dalu wrote:*   How old are you TigerJr? 
> 
> Offtopic...
> 
> 

 

Yeah? Because you act pretty immature and self-righteous.

Examples

- claiming the NUMA discussion being off-topic.

- saying to disable NUMA and then asking for a numactl --hardware

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I would prefer:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Which is exactly what genkernel does initially. And if you run it with the --menuconfig option you even get a "make menuconfig" for free, including initramfs.

Since you're being pedantic about being "on topic", I kindly ask you to please don't waste my time, thanks.

This isn't an epeen measuring or pissing contest.

If you have constructive criticism, be my guest. A good example of constructive criticism is krinn's post.

Have a nice day.

---

the bad:

```

[    4.887335] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f05f conflicts with OpRegion 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f04f (\_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI) (20140926/utaddress-258)

[    4.887339] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    4.900614] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000400-0x000000000000047f (\PMIO) (20140926/utaddress-258)

[    4.900619] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    4.900621] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000540-0x000000000000054f conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000500-0x0000000000000563 (\GPIO) (20140926/utaddress-258)

[    4.900623] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000540-0x000000000000054f conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000057f (\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.GPBX) (20140926/utaddress-258)

[    4.900625] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    4.900625] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053f conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000500-0x0000000000000563 (\GPIO) (20140926/utaddress-258)

[    4.900627] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053f conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000057f (\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.GPBX) (20140926/utaddress-258)

[    4.900629] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    4.900629] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052f conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000500-0x0000000000000563 (\GPIO) (20140926/utaddress-258)

[    4.900631] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052f conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000057f (\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.GPBX) (20140926/utaddress-258)

[    4.900633] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052f conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000050f (\_GPE.GPIO) (20140926/utaddress-258)

[    4.900634] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

```

frostschutz,

I'm aware of that.

Thing is those servers are pretty cheap for the hardware they have so I believe more people will eventually search for a config with some work already done, but since it probably won't fit their use case they will have to adjust the config anyway. However they will not have to waste 2 days of kernel compilation and reboot and rescue system boots to have a mostly slim config file that boots their machine and this is all this thread is about.

I'll gladly take constructive criticism, since my every day focus isn't the kernel or its updates and configs but user space programs.

However since I was "forced" to deal with this concern for a while I thought I'd share my "work" so people don't have to waste time.

Isn't this what the Linux community is about? If not I might as well make all my stuff closed source, but I support a world where everyone shares his efforts, give and take. No one is obliged to use this config.

And sorry but I don't want to continue discussing this, I really have other things to do.

Regarding NCQ,

on my NUC at home with a mSATA 256GB Samsung EVO 840 NCQ is working fine

but on my SATA 1TB Samsung EVO 840 NCQ is leading to errors so I have to turn it off (block.sdX.device.queue_depth=1), reason is apparently a "bad" BIOS.

The drives in those particular servers are Seagate Constellation N.2, which support NCQ.

Apparently NCQ is good for bulk operations. Since I expect lots of small writes and the kernel has an in memory read/write cache I *guess* disabling NCQ wouldn't be such a good idea.

What drives do you use and what kind of workloads are you dealing with when NCQ performs better for you?

Regarding trimming down and using built in "modules",

In some cases, KVM or some Intel modules (don't remember which right now) those have options and it's just a matter of preference if you'd like to set those options on the kernel command line or when a module is loaded. So it's just a matter of personal preference.

Why trim down a kernel of unneeded "modules"? Shorter compilation times, less power used.

---

I still believe a site where people could share their configs for particular use cases and machines, where people could suggest improvement, also with a "hands on" descriptive library of common questions, like NUMA or NCQ could be quite useful. Maybe I'll create this when I get around to, maybe not.

I'd also find a tool useful that scans the hardware and enables sensible defaults (which is not what defconfig does).

I suggested this on the Google+ Linux community and was met with heavy resistance, probably by some admins who fear for their jobs, otherwise I couldn't explain why a time saving improvement would be met with such heavy resistance *shrug*. If there was such a tool, threads like this wouldn't be necessary.

Anyhow, have a nice weekend everyone  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dalu,

I have a Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz based box with Hetzner.

The bare metal hardware install is only there to support KVMs, so it uses an initrd and LVM too.

If anyone wants a few hints at getting started, start a new topic as its off topic here. 

On the topic of Non Uniform Memery Architecture (NUMA) support in the kernel, its only useful where there are several memeory busses in the system.

That usually means two or more phyically separate CPUs each with their own local RAM and some way (usually slower) of accessing the entire RAM pool in the system.

e.g. Multi Opteron systems do this.  Each CPU has its own memory bus, going to its own local RAM.  The CPUs can access RAM belonging to other CPUs over the hypertransport bus that connects the CPUs.

Its really like several separate systems joined by hypertransport busses.  I am unaware of the Intel equivelent, or even if there is one.

In the above, multi cores attached to the same RAM bus don't count, so NUMA support is not required.

----------

## krinn

After cheking : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Xeon_chipsets#Single_processor_Ivy_Bridge-based_Xeon_chipsets

So E3-1200 are only single cpu board.

So no numa benefits.

----------

## TigerJr

 *krinn wrote:*   

> After cheking : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Xeon_chipsets#Single_processor_Ivy_Bridge-based_Xeon_chipsets
> 
> So E3-1200 are only single cpu board.
> 
> So no numa benefits.

 

Correct!

So if my answers are pedantic - listen what other people say).

----------

